# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Elysium (Bleiswijk)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Elysium
Kooilaan 1 
Bleiswijk (ZH)

Bezoek de website van Elysium

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Elysium (Bleiswijk).*

----------


## Wendy

Dit is mijn topsauna. Je hebt hier voor iedereen wat wils. Mijn vriend houdt bijvoorbeeld niet zo van de sauna. Dat vind hij te warm. Voor hem waren er voldoende verschillende bubbelbaden. Ik vind het een mooi, groot complex, waar je kan genieten van de rust.

----------


## Petra717

Dit is voor mij de beste sauna die er is in heel nederland! Idd voor ieder wat wils, maar ook elk bezoek weer wat nieuws. Ze blijven up-to-date en in hun eigen stijl! 
Heerlijk!

----------

